# Svenska tecken i Xterm, Eterm, etc..

## dashel

Hur kan jag få svenska tecken att visas i Xterm och dylikt? T.ex. när jag kör BitchX, Mutt, Joe och liknande program.

/D

----------

## Purrkur

Tja!

/etc/rc.conf är din vän. Hitta "KEYMAP" och ändra så den ser såhär ut:

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

Jag vet ej om det räcker att sourca rc.conf eller om man bör boota om för att få ändringen att funka. 

/DT

----------

## vridmoment

Säg att man gör så och är nöjd med livet. Tills det uppdagas att xterm, Eterm med x-terminalvänner plötsligen dissar siffran 3! Det går inte ens att klippa klistra in skräpen.

Är det någon mer än jag som tycker det verkar fantasitskt märkligt? =)

----------

## Purrkur

Hej Vridmoment,

Oftast när man har problem med "character sets" så brukar det vara speciella tecken som försvinner, som t.ex. öäå eller som t.ex. i Isländska, þæðö osv. Mig veterligen finns det inget character set som saknar t.ex. en enskild siffra som siffran 3. 

Nånting annat är galet med andra ord...

När du säger att du klipper och klistrar, hur gör du då?  Vilken fönsterhanterare använder du?? Har du provat "3" på både vanliga tangentbordet och "keypad" tangentbordet?

mvh,

----------

## vridmoment

Hejsan Purrkurr.

Det hela måste ha berott på månens fas eller något annat obskyrt. Efter att ha lekt omkring en stund med diverse alternativ till konfigurationsfiler så ändrade jag tillbaka som det var från början och plötsligen är allts om det skall... man borde inte bli förvånad men =)

----------

## Purrkur

Hehehe! När det är full måne brukar min "g" knapp sluta funka  :Smile:  Dock bara på vintern   :Wink: 

Kul att det har fixat sig med saker och ting!

----------

## TedyBear81

Jag läste denna topic och gjorde samma ändringar till rc.conf (KEYMAP="fi-latin1"), problemet är att skanderna fungerar inte ännu heller i terminalen. I X fungerar dock alla skander.

Om ni har några bra idéer, låt höra!

Mvh

TedyBear

----------

## gurgel

 *TedyBear81 wrote:*   

> Jag läste denna topic och gjorde samma ändringar till rc.conf (KEYMAP="fi-latin1"), problemet är att skanderna fungerar inte ännu heller i terminalen. I X fungerar dock alla skander.
> 
> Om ni har några bra idéer, låt höra!
> 
> Mvh
> ...

 

En möjlighet är att tyopsnittet du använder inte innehåller åäö.  Jag har, i min /etc/rc.config fil, följande:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat1-08"

```

Det som också ser ut att kunna ha med saken att göra är

```

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

(ocskå  i /etc/rc.conf)

----------

## MdaG

Prova att xmodmappa in "3" i X...

----------

## MdaG

Se till att du har den här raden i din xorg.conf

```
XkbLayout="se"
```

----------

